# 08' F350 6.4 Heating and Cooling Question



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

On my 08' I've got the heating and cooling system that tells me the outside temp. So when I put my plow on and drive around the outside temp indicator starts getting warmer and warmer and the heat coming out of the vents gets colder and colder. Take the plow off and all is well again. I'm thinking the plow is blocking some outside air flow to the sensor, anyone else have this problem?


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

my dodge also has the outside temp and when the plow is on it goes up alot warmer than it really is. it was like 19 degrees outside and the thing said like 47. once the plows off its fine. i dont have the heat issue though so i can't really help you out there.:salute:


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;683566 said:


> On my 08' I've got the heating and cooling system that tells me the outside temp. So when I put my plow on and drive around the outside temp indicator starts getting warmer and warmer and the heat coming out of the vents gets colder and colder. Take the plow off and all is well again. I'm thinking the plow is blocking some outside air flow to the sensor, anyone else have this problem?


Not sure what they do, but there is a TSB out for this:

LACK OF HEAT WHEN - SNOWPLOW AND/OR WINTER GRILL COVER - EATC EQUIPPED VEHICLES ONLY
TSB 08-14-4


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

DCSpecial;683942 said:


> Not sure what they do, but there is a TSB out for this:
> 
> LACK OF HEAT WHEN - SNOWPLOW AND/OR WINTER GRILL COVER - EATC EQUIPPED VEHICLES ONLY
> TSB 08-14-4


I talked with my diesel mechanic today and my girl's scheduled to go in Monday evening to address the issue. Thanks for telling me about the TSB, it helped when talking to my mechanic.


----------



## PRAM (Sep 30, 2008)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;683566 said:


> On my 08' I've got the heating and cooling system that tells me the outside temp. So when I put my plow on and drive around the outside temp indicator starts getting warmer and warmer and the heat coming out of the vents gets colder and colder. Take the plow off and all is well again. I'm thinking the plow is blocking some outside air flow to the sensor, anyone else have this problem?


I have the same issue on my 08 350?
I am going to check for a ground wire fault or I was told the connection cold be a sensor issue?
If you find out let me know.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

PRAM;692284 said:


> I have the same issue on my 08 350?
> I am going to check for a ground wire fault or I was told the connection cold be a sensor issue?
> If you find out let me know.


Take it in to the dealer, it's covered under warranty. All they have to do is order a temp sensor relocator kit and relocate the sensor. It's the result of either a snow plow or a grill cover cutting off the air flow. Not a big deal. Thank God!:salute:


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

There's a fix?? I've been putting up with that for years, I've seen the outside temp go over 100 driving down the road, sucks....

I could tell it was a sensor issue, if you dropped the plow a couple of inches all was better.


----------



## Smith2287 (Dec 12, 2008)

I have this problem with both my dodges when I drive on a highway with the plow on it can get all the way up to the 80's and when plowing he says it around 45 outside. I am looking to pick up a new ford real soon so I will inform them of this before I buy of the truck.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Smith2287;696874 said:


> I have this problem with both my dodges when I drive on a highway with the plow on it can get all the way up to the 80's and when plowing he says it around 45 outside. I am looking to pick up a new ford real soon so I will inform them of this before I buy of the truck.


Don't forget to add the snowplow prep package to your new Ford. Are you getting the 6.4?


----------



## Smith2287 (Dec 12, 2008)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;697372 said:


> Don't forget to add the snowplow prep package to your new Ford. Are you getting the 6.4?


Yes I found an 08 350 withe the 6.4 fully loaded. It has snow plow prep and pretty much everything else also. I am just waiting for the guy to call me back with the new price since its a left over so to speak. I'm a dodge guy but the new cummins seems to ne having way to many problems so I'm converting to ford.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Smith2287;697413 said:


> Yes I found an 08 350 withe the 6.4 fully loaded. It has snow plow prep and pretty much everything else also. I am just waiting for the guy to call me back with the new price since its a left over so to speak. I'm a dodge guy but the new cummins seems to ne having way to many problems so I'm converting to ford.


I know, that sucks because Cummins is king! But the 6.4 has been great to me, I work that motor very hard and I can't complain! I will say I'm scared of any repair bills after warranty is up with having to take the whole cab off to work on it and all of the non reusable parts you have to replace every time you remove the cab. I rolled the dice when I bought mine in hopes that Ford and Navistar really want to right the wrongs of the 6.0 debacle and not shoot themselves in the foot.

BTW, when you get the new beauty throw some pics up!


----------



## Smith2287 (Dec 12, 2008)

Sure will I have to hope this guy does not try to screw with me or I will just get the dodge. The cab of the truck is beautiful with the lariat trim, and much more room than the dodge. I only snow plow so this truck will be driven in the summer so that is why i want the 4 door even though its a pain to plow with. I will keep you guys informed when I ge the call tomorrow.


----------



## PRAM (Sep 30, 2008)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;697372 said:


> Don't forget to add the snowplow prep package to your new Ford. Are you getting the 6.4?


Thks for the sensore relocate tip.

BTW I dont have the plow prep pkge?


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

PRAM;700689 said:


> Thks for the sensore relocate tip.
> 
> BTW I dont have the plow prep pkge?


I'm pretty sure you've voided your warranty by putting a plow on without the prep package.
I would do some checking on that if I were you just to be sure.


----------



## PRAM (Sep 30, 2008)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;701631 said:


> I'm pretty sure you've voided your warranty by putting a plow on without the prep package.
> I would do some checking on that if I were you just to be sure.


I checked with dealership before installing plow.
The plow prep on this truck is just a fan clutch to prevent reverse rotation of fan.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

PRAM;701921 said:


> I checked with dealership before installing plow.
> The plow prep on this truck is just a fan clutch to prevent reverse rotation of fan.


Have you ever personally looked to see what a plow prep package is? Because I myself don't trust what dealers tell me. From what I've read online it's a bit more than a fan clutch.
It also involves suspension and the alternator if not running a diesel.
But if I were you I'd check around before taking your dealers word for it.
Also, when I did my "ematch" through Fisher for my plow they also require you to have a plow prep package.


----------



## PRAM (Sep 30, 2008)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;702580 said:


> Have you ever personally looked to see what a plow prep package is? Because I myself don't trust what dealers tell me. From what I've read online it's a bit more than a fan clutch.
> It also involves suspension and the alternator if not running a diesel.
> But if I were you I'd check around before taking your dealers word for it.
> Also, when I did my "ematch" through Fisher for my plow they also require you to have a plow prep package.


Good Point.....dealers will say what they need to!
I am running diesel (have heavy front axle and dual batteries etc).

My ematch called for plow prep as well....and did for all plows....?

On my truck the plow prep is just a fan clutch...albeit thats not to be taken for granted.


----------



## PRAM (Sep 30, 2008)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;702580 said:


> Have you ever personally looked to see what a plow prep package is? Because I myself don't trust what dealers tell me. From what I've read online it's a bit more than a fan clutch.
> It also involves suspension and the alternator if not running a diesel.
> But if I were you I'd check around before taking your dealers word for it.
> Also, when I did my "ematch" through Fisher for my plow they also require you to have a plow prep package.


I had truck in for oil and filter etc today....dealer has ordered the relocation kit yo mentioned to me...thank you so much!
FYI they said my set up is fine for plowing and all parts etc covered by warranty and maintenance plan!
Thanks again.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

No problem:salute:


----------



## daveklein1 (Dec 3, 2008)

*overheating*

The outside temperture gauge is a great indicator of air flow through your radiator. When your plow is on it creates a vacumn and sucks the air backwards from the motor. You can move the sensor, but I would rather know how my system is working. We manufacture Plow flowmaster, it mounts on your plow, and captures the air from the top of the plow and sends it through the radiator. The great thing about Plow flowmaster is that it mounts on the plow, and no matter what truck you hook-up with, your covered. Check it out at www.plowflowmaster.com ussmileyflag


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

daveklein1;740250 said:


> The outside temperture gauge is a great indicator of air flow through your radiator. When your plow is on it creates a vacumn and sucks the air backwards from the motor. You can move the sensor, but I would rather know how my system is working.


i agree, and good to know about the vacuum, my 06 dually f350 has problems cooling when on the highway with a plow, my other 06 with a plow prep package doesnt do this, i just assumed "not much" air went through the radiator i didnt know it actually was pulling it forward out of the radiator.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

daveklein1;740250 said:


> The outside temperture gauge is a great indicator of air flow through your radiator. When your plow is on it creates a vacumn and sucks the air backwards from the motor. You can move the sensor, but I would rather know how my system is working. We manufacture Plow flowmaster, it mounts on your plow, and captures the air from the top of the plow and sends it through the radiator. The great thing about Plow flowmaster is that it mounts on the plow, and no matter what truck you hook-up with, your covered. Check it out at www.plowflowmaster.com ussmileyflag





Ramairfreak98ss;744772 said:


> i agree, and good to know about the vacuum, my 06 dually f350 has problems cooling when on the highway with a plow, my other 06 with a plow prep package doesnt do this, i just assumed "not much" air went through the radiator i didnt know it actually was pulling it forward out of the radiator.


I really don't know what to make of these posts.  I mean, what happens if you were to put a grill cover on your truck because you'd like to keep the cold air out? 
This just seems like a ploy to sell your little "flowmaster" JMO


----------



## daveklein1 (Dec 3, 2008)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;744896 said:


> I really don't know what to make of these posts.  I mean, what happens if you were to put a grill cover on your truck because you'd like to keep the cold air out?
> This just seems like a ploy to sell your little "flowmaster" JMO


Each vehical and plow combination is different, and the problems associated with the different combination's are different. Some trucks don't overheat at all, some need the grill cover.There are trucks that don't need anything, but there are alot of trucks that need Plow flowmasterussmileyflag


----------



## daveklein1 (Dec 3, 2008)

*snowplow overheating*



Ramairfreak98ss;744772 said:


> i agree, and good to know about the vacuum, my 06 dually f350 has problems cooling when on the highway with a plow, my other 06 with a plow prep package doesnt do this, i just assumed "not much" air went through the radiator i didnt know it actually was pulling it forward out of the radiator.


I was surprised when I put my plow on, I have an 8' Meyer with wings. When I left the shop, outdoor temp was about 50 degrees, my outdoor sensor hit 115 degrees. At first I thought they messed something up on the install, but a few miles down the road my truck was running almost in the red. This was in October of 05, I had time to work this out so I welded brackets and a 14" x 4' piece of metal on the plow. I went out on the highway, watching the outdoor temp sensor, and it didn't change. I was running cool, so I went back to my shop and hooked up a trailer and loaded a skidsteer on the trailer. I also had a full load of fuel, about 250 gallons on the truck. It was 50 degree day and I was able to pull all of this, plow on. It was that season that we stream lined our product, field tested it and started the patent and manufacturing process. Plow flowmaster is now avaiable to everyone.ussmileyflag


----------

